# Chyna Filming WWE Parody Porn



## XXlulzXX (Jan 7, 2012)

> - Former WWE star Chyna is filming a new adult movie called “Ring Queen” that will be a pro wrestling parody. The movie, produced by Vivid Video, will feature a wrestling ring, a Titantron and many stars parodied including Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> The movie is scheduled for a March release.


WTF is wrong with this bitch? SMH


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

nice


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Can someone get that thread about Chyna wanting to go back to the WWE so i can laugh? :lmao

I feel kinda sad for the people who actually enjoy watching that crap.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Not enough soap in the world would make me feel clean after watching Chyna in any porn video lol


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



XXlulzXX said:


> *WTF is wrong with this bitch? *SMH




*$*


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

what a fucked up ho


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

hahahahahahahah


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

If I was Vince, I'd hire her back. Lol.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Ring Queen? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Pat Patterson will always be the true Ring Queen.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

And that makes her a bitch because...?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Dear Lord.


----------



## V-The-Wonderman (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Oh boy. Hope it will be good.

Right guys? 

Hello? 

Well, shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

So it starts with her in the ring, she gets counted out, cums back into the ring and complains to the ref, and they end up fucking?

...I'd watch that.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Please have a Steph lookalike!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

hyuk hyuk hyuk


TankOfRate said:


> And that makes her a bitch because...?


Because "WTF is wrong with this woman/person" just doesn't roll as well.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

LOl sounds like a good parody. Porn parodies can be hilarious at times.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Thought it had humourous potential, until I read Stephanie McMahon would be portrayed... 

Get over it, love.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



FingazMc said:


> Please have a Steph lookalike!


I think that just might tip this place over the edge tbh, a Stephanie lookalike in a porno.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

The stars parodied thing sounds okay to me.... but I don't to watch Chyna. I pass.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Starbuck said:


> I think that just might tip this place over the edge tbh, a Stephanie lookalike in a porno.


LOL that sounds hilarious. 

Why not a triple H one as well. 

They kinda need to portray HHH's betrayal of Chyna in that porno. 

It will be like 

HHH and Stephanie screwed Chyna..lol literally.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

This totally piques my interest for all the most crass reasons. I may actually pay for it.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Totally interested in this and i dont know why


----------



## Maikoes (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

How about Chyna betrays HHH with Stephanie?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Maikoes said:


> How about Chyna betrays HHH with Stephanie?


How about Chyna betrays herself with Trips AND Stephanie. Wait a second, why am I even thinking about this lol? Horrible thought, yuck.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

That is awful. Have some dignity please.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

Aw, fuck, Chyna is in it. I saw her last porn and it was terrible.

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I bet in this video [fake] Vince will have sex with [fake] Stephanie. I can totally see this happening. Also, [real] Chyna will be all over [fake] HHH. We might even see [fake] Stephanie in [real] Chyna.

oh gwad. If properly done, this would shit all over WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



1nation said:


> I bet in this video [fake] Vince will have sex with [fake] Stephanie. I can totally see this happening. Also, [real] Chyna will be all over [fake] HHH. We might even see [fake] Stephanie in [real] Chyna.
> 
> oh gwad. If properly done, this would shit all over WWE.


I think you have cracked the code lol. Sounds about right for a parody of the WWE and those that screwed her over, no? Lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



ellthom said:


> Not enough soap in the world would make me feel clean after watching Chyna in any porn video lol


Haha, this hit the nail on the head.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Awesome news. Not sure what's with the negativity OP. Wrestling porn >


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I hope it will be as good as the scrubs or seinfeld parodys.

btw. do we get to see midget porn? (honrswoggle)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

This is just hilarious and as dirty it would make me feel, I'll consider watching it...for the lolz


----------



## Maikoes (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



RevolverSnake said:


> I hope it will be as good as the scrubs or seinfeld parodys.
> 
> btw. do we get to see midget porn? (honrswoggle)


Well, if they add Sexual Chocolate, you will probably see far worse.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I can see Evan Stone playing HHH.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I think out of curiosity I will watch. Just to see who is all parodied. Everything is being parodied in porn these days which I find hilarious.


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Whatever floats your boat..


----------



## WWE_comedy (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

So who is the Queen ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

i'd only buy it if former hotties like maryse, stacy keibler...joined


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

LOL her porns SUCK!


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

How is there even slight discussion about the plotline of a porno? Suppose it does star Chyna though, so there's nothing else remotely bearable to talk about.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Will watch.

Will probably feel like shit after.


----------



## Fnix (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Not sure why you guys hate Chyna so much. She is a legend, and she could probably kick any on the current rosters ass. Yeah and I'm talking about the so called men.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

This sounds more like a comedy. I'll probably check it out.

Stephanie vs Chyna in a HHH with a pole match. BOOK IT.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Triple H will surely be watching.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

*Having this be a parody might get me to check it out. Porn parodies at least have some entertainment value. Getting someone to play Trish Stratus in this will guarantee I watch it. 



... Just sayin'*


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

{Spoiler} David Heath Aka Gangrel Will be Directing it.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Could WWE get profit from the creation of a "sexy" marketing division in the company ?

They own beautiful divas and a TV network after all. I am not speaking about porn (porn is a sin). I think that some fans whould be ready to pay to watch divas dedicated shows on the network (late in the night or on PPV). Imagine erotic matches (mud, bikini), stripteases, special photoshoots...

Stacy Keibler, Maryse Ouellet, Kelly Kelly, Sable and Trish Stratus in an erotic "lesbian" match 

Outside the network they could sell magazines and many other joyful things. I am sure that WWE would even dare to film real porn with divas once they are endeavored.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I will watch I will wank, I will enjoy. Chynas just one of them forbidded girls


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I can see Evan Stone playing HHH.


Slap some facepaint and armbands on him, and Chyna's going to go one-on-one with Jeff Hardon


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Could WWE get profit from the creation of an erotic marketing division in the company ?
> 
> They own beautiful divas and a TV network after all. I am speaking about porn (porn is a sin), but about erotism. Even if they could secretly film porn with the endeavored ones once they quit the company..


*Since WWE is a publicly owned company they can't "secretly" do that.

Could Vince finance something outside of the company on the down low? Of course, but it would be far too risky for his WWE business to do that. 




heggland0 said:



Slap some facepaint and armbands on him, and Chyna's going to go one-on-one with Jeff Hardon

Click to expand...

Jeff Hardon would be great but there's no way that guy isn't playing Triple HHHard.
*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Doesn't she have a penis? Or at least a hint of one.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Agmaster said:


> This totally piques my interest for all the most crass reasons. I may actually pay for it.


I hear ya man. Something about that description actually makes it sound awesome, even though in practice it probably won't be that good.

Dammit, now I'm going porn smark...


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

You make that sounds like a bad thing haha


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Could WWE get profit from the creation of a "sexy" marketing division in the company ?
> 
> They own beautiful divas and a TV network after all. I am not speaking about porn (porn is a sin). I think that some fans whould be ready to pay to watch divas dedicated shows on the network (late in the night or on PPV). Imagine erotic matches (mud, bikini), stripteases, special photoshoots...
> 
> ...


best idea ever and it would mean that Kelly and Rosa are useful for something. they wouldn't do it in this idiotic PG environment though. if they had the Network 10 years ago they would probably have done it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Could WWE get profit from the creation of a "sexy" marketing division in the company ?
> 
> They own beautiful divas and a TV network after all. I am not speaking about porn (porn is a sin). I think that some fans whould be ready to pay to watch divas dedicated shows on the network (late in the night or on PPV). Imagine erotic matches (mud, bikini), stripteases, special photoshoots...
> 
> ...


keep your pants on jeez.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

She does porn, get over it. It's pretty funny if you think about it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Was interested, then saw Chyna's name. Unless Steph herself is in there, no chance in hell I'm watching. No me gusta nude Chyna.


----------



## Sorrowless (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



scrilla said:


> keep your pants on jeez.


this. plus we are still in the pg era and the diva divsion needs to go up, not down into the gutter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



PacoAwesome said:


> Was interested, then saw Chyna's name. Unless Steph herself is in there, no chance in hell I'm watching. No me gusta nude Chyna.


*So you were interested until you read the first ord of the title? 

*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I don't know if Jesse Jane can appear in this porn because of her contract with Digital Playground, but if she can I think she would make a great Trish Stratus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I never understood how mud wrestling is hot. To me it's not much different than dumping out some garbage bags and going to work on the pile.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

When I read the title, I thought WWE was making a porno. xD


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

i am so excited for this  is there a release date :-D


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I really liked Backdoor to Chyna, she cut a neat little promo at the start about how she got into wrestling and liked to wrestle the guys. And then she did a standing 69. It was a great spot.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

shes gotten so rough now.. trips must be crawling in his skin thinking of this.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



1nation said:


> I bet in this video [fake] Vince will have sex with [fake] Stephanie. I can totally see this happening. Also, [real] Chyna will be all over [fake] HHH. We might even see [fake] Stephanie in [real] Chyna.
> 
> oh gwad. If properly done, this would shit all over WWE.


LOL it will be an outrage. Chyna can say either goodbye to the WWE or WWE will hire her back so she never ever does that again. 



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I can see Evan Stone playing HHH.


Definetely Evan Stone as HHH. There is possibly no one else who resembles him as much as Evan. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Having this be a parody might get me to check it out. Porn parodies at least have some entertainment value. Getting someone to play Trish Stratus in this will guarantee I watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just sayin'*


Someone just mentioned Jesse Jane.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'll watch it..... and probably fap to it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

:argh:

Dear God no!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

am i the only one amazed by the fact it took someone this long to make a wwe parody?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



joshman82 said:


> am i the only one amazed by the fact it took someone this long to make a wwe parody?


Well they haven't done it yet. 

WWE might wanna want to sue the porn before it goes into production.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Sorrowless said:


> this. plus we are still in the pg era and the diva divsion needs to go up, not down into the gutter.


can it be worse than it is now?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Put a wig and prosthetic nose on James Deen, have him play HHH and I'm game.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



XXlulzXX said:


> many stars parodied including Stephanie McMahon.



:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'm out.

*backs away from computer slowly*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

:no:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I can see Evan Stone playing HHH.


that's what i was thinking the mighty Evan Stone as HHH. Julia Ann as Linda Mcmahon?

it's interesting that alot of porn stars is wrestling fans...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



ice_edge said:


> LOl sounds like a good parody. Porn parodies can be hilarious at times.


The acting in regular pornos is hilarious too.



ice_edge said:


> Well they haven't done it yet.
> 
> *WWE might wanna want to sue the porn before it goes into production.*


That's why it's never happened. This movie won't even be made because the WWE lawyers will shut it down.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

lol they can't sue them for parodies


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



scrilla said:


> lol they can't sue them for parodies


They'll find a way.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'm vaguely interested in seeing if there's been more developments with that tiny penis of hers. I'll watch it, but I won't feel good about myself.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

As long as Evan Stone plays a big role, I will watch and laugh my ass off.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I wont be watching. Have no wish to expose myself to mental trauma now matter how hilarious the whole premise of this 'ahem!' parody sounds.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I won't be watching unless it is a good Stephanie lookalike!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I may watch it if somebody:

Takes the vid and censor the entire image of chyna everytime she's in a scene, and there must be Stephanie-lookalike sex scenes.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

This will be interesting. I'm sure she's going to screw with the Triple H and X-Pac characters in the film.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



kobra860 said:


> The acting in regular pornos is hilarious too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's never happened. This movie won't even be made because the WWE lawyers will shut it down.


LOL depends on the porn really. But some of them are intentionally comedy based. 



scrilla said:


> lol they can't sue them for parodies


Vince have millions in his pocket. He can do whomever he wants. 

It will something along the lines of copy right infringement of the character names WWE own or the similarities or whatever.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



TankOfRate said:


> Put a wig and prosthetic nose on James Deen, have him play HHH and I'm game.


I think his body is too small to play HHH. He might be able to play HBK, or Shane o Mac.



apokalypse said:


> that's what i was thinking the mighty Evan Stone as HHH. Julia Ann as Linda Mcmahon?
> 
> it's interesting that alot of porn stars is wrestling fans...


Julia Ann would definitely make a good Linda. If not her, then Nina Hartley.



kobra860 said:


> They'll find a way.


They can try, but they'll lose. Parodies and commentaries are okay under copyright laws.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


Also, my list of people that I hope they parody:

1. The entire McMahon Family. Vince, Shane, Steph, Linda, and HHH.

2. They have to have the Hulkster. There's no way he ain't making it into the film.

3. Stone Cold Steve Austin. This, like Hulk Hogan, is a give in if they're going to parody wrestling. I don't know who can play him, though. They might have to have someone slap on a bald cap.

4.Trish Stratus. Come on, it's Trish. Plus, porn has an abundant number of blondes with fake breast.

5. Miss Elizabeth and Macho Man. I see no way that they're no going to parody them. Miss Elizabeth is the first lady of wrestling, and Macho Man was the almost as big as Hulk Hogan. If I had to choose someone for Macho Man it would be Tommy Gunn. As for Miss Elizabeth, I have a list of names, but I don't if any of them feel right.

People I don't want in this film:

1. X-Pac imitator. I don't want to see anything resembling him in this film. He would kill my boner. Same goes for Nash, Hall, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, etc.

2. Chyna. I know she's in the the porn, but still. Yes, I watched and fapped to her last porn, but it wasn't that good. And when I think of people they should parody for a porn Chyna just isn't on the list. Yes, she was big in wrestling for awhile, but in general she didn't make that much of an impact.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn kill your boner? Kinda gay bro


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Road Dogg and Billy Gunn kill your boner? Kinda gay bro


Two fuckheads that I hate acting like fuckheads would make me not want to watch.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Her last video was actually pretty good. Her manly body parts were not as horrifying as her vid with Sean Waltman. I'll happily watch it for free (no way I'd pay for it).


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Cant wait to see the wrestlers and divas that are gonna be portrayed in this. Someone already mentioned Evan Stone as Trips before I could, but as for Stephanie

Gotta be Gianna Michaels, always thought she resembled her a bit.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Stephanie to play herself in the movie, plox.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I can see this happening...
Shanna McCullough = Stephanie McMahon
Rebecca Wild (If they can get her to come out of retirement) = Trish Stratus


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I wonder if we'll get some "HLA" in this one?


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'll only watch if there is a CM Punk look a like.............


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Can't wait.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

yeesh... the time for her to get over it and find another guy to settle down with was a good 7-8 years ago now. She just needs to disappear from wrestling and these forums...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Wonders who stars as the fruity pebble... I mean John Cena 

But more importantly we need a good looking Stephanie in there


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I sincerely hope for the sake of anyone planning to watch this movie that there isn't a scene that guest stars a Rikishi actor. Back in 2000, he and Chyna were apparently kayfabe buddies. Such a scene could possibly cause million to bleed from the eyes.


----------



## XXlulzXX (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Lol the funny thing is, this WWE parody Porn could probably become a top seller if they take out Chyna from it.

No one wants to see her cock sized clit ever again. A Steph lookalike will be the biggest draw for this porn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

If I read another thread about her wanting to come back to the WWE, then fuck the bitch tbh. Anyways, I will want to see which stars will be in the movie other then Stephanie.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

After i was able to "finish" watching the 123 kid go to town on chyna, as soon as i was done, i noticed a tear roll down my left cheek, my body knew what i just did was wrong, i'm voting Nay on this porno, ill never do that to my body again.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

This better be a better XXX parody than the Seinfeld one... I can't believe I actually jerked off to that piece of shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



MillionDollarProns said:


> I really liked Backdoor to Chyna, she cut a neat little promo at the start about how she got into wrestling and liked to wrestle the guys. And then she did a standing 69. It was a great spot.


did they suck each others dicks?

Anyway, one night in chyna was all i needed to know i will never watch another chyna video.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



TheCelticRebel said:


> This better be a better XXX parody than the Seinfeld one... I can't believe I actually jerked off to that piece of shit.


Is the guy in the blue in every parody? I know he was in the scrubs one. He might be Shane in this new one.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

i think its so funny that the george guy shaved that part of his head for the role, what an actor.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Method acting right there.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Not interested in Chyna's horrid lady-ish parts but I will watch the fuck out of a Steph look-a-like going to town.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

lol it could be so funny can you picture chyna with a steph look alike they start kissing and shit then all the sudden you hear ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!!! lol triple h lookalike comes in starts fucking them both then real xpac comes over gives triple h a x factor lol


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Everytime Chyna releases a new porno I die a little inside, because I know I'm gonna view at least a little bit of it which subsequently puts me off the idea of procreating for a few months.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'm tempted to watch strictly out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

cool


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

Maybe there will be lookalikes for lots of divas?

I dunno, it could be good for its comedic value.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I'd watch it just to see a Stephanie look alike getting banged. Being a McMahon she'd probably do it herself if the price was right...


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

kkk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Broadside said:


> I'd watch it just to see a Stephanie look alike getting banged. Being a McMahon she'd probably do it herself if the price was right...


She turned down playboy in 2003/4 for an offer of millions of dollars, so we can safely say she wouldn't do porn, lol.

But they need to get someone who looks like Steph currently. She is in the best shape of her life and she still has the plastic flotation devices too! They just need a brunette who is a bit more than average size (height and weight wise), little muscle tone to her, fake tits, a voice is annoying when she moans and screams, haha. That would be awesome!


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Cerbs said:


> I'm tempted to watch strictly out of morbid curiosity.


I pity you and your morbid curiosity...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*

I just had a disturbing thought...

Let's pray that they don't include a scene trying to recreate the late 1998 angle of Chyna, Mark Henry and a transvestite.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



DXfan99 said:


> lol it could be so funny can you picture chyna with a steph look alike they start kissing and shit then all the sudden you hear ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!!! lol triple h lookalike comes in starts fucking them both then real xpac comes over gives triple h a x factor lol


I'm so disturbed, I want to scratch my eyeballs with barbed wire!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Fuck I just realized they might play on that myth that Stephanie used a strap-on to fuck Chyna, Triple H and Stone Cold. 

Probably not going to get into gay porn, but still the thought of Chyna taking a strap-on to the pooper :faint:

EDIT: If that happens I might have to change my name to Flaccid_Rob


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

I think i'll skip this one. Her acne covered butt and penis sized clitoris make me want to puke up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



Borias said:


> Maybe there will be lookalikes for lots of divas?
> 
> I dunno, it could be good for its comedic value.


if the could get a couple of chicks that look like Trish and Lita, then if might be worth a watch


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Solid_Rob said:


> Fuck I just realized they might play on that myth that Stephanie used a strap-on to fuck Chyna, Triple H and Stone Cold.
> 
> Probably not going to get into gay porn, but still the thought of Chyna taking a strap-on to the pooper :faint:
> 
> EDIT: If that happens I might have to change my name to Flaccid_Rob



Yeah I'm really hoping they don't know that fact about Steph that she's into wearing strap-on's and all that fucked up shit.


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

Chyna please leave the porn business alone! It is the last business on earth were the world is still in good order, it's utpoia. And she want's to destroy it, dirty penisclited witch.


----------



## spiky3480 (Nov 18, 2007)

Funny thing is that if they had a Stephanie look-alike, people would buy the porn just to see that and not Chyna.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Chyna Filming WWE Porn*



virus21 said:


> if the could get a couple of chicks that look like Trish and Lita, then if might be worth a watch


I would laugh my ass off if they had the fake Lita do a naked moonsault and a fake Mickie do a naked Thez Press onto Trish's face.

Then I think the IWC would have a collective orgasm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Chyna, that's one way to try to get employed by WWE again!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully she'll just be hooking up with the parodied Divas and not the Superstars. I'm not really much for man-on-man action.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd probably watch this if it didn't feature that hideous beast. No idea anyone would want to actually pay to see her in a porno.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

If only it was Maryse...


----------



## BrianFantana (Oct 23, 2011)

She'll finish up this porn, continue charging fans $35 for a topless picture, and then a few days later rant on Twitter wondering why Vince isn't interested in bringing her back to the WWE. I think semen is making her delusional.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

inb4guydressedasthehurricanecumsin6seconds.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck y'all, I'm going to watch this.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I really hope this isn't a gay porn I.E: Chyna banging HHH ass in the ass with a strap-on. At least have some man on woman action and have Chyna fuck Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

lolzzzzzzzzzzzz man she keeps on brining some new shitttt everynow and then


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah this could be our only chance to see Evan Stone as Triple H!



















It's the role he was born to play.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

Imagine they re-created Mark Henry and Mae Young.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

That'll get her that WWE job she wants back.


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Me Rise said:


> Imagine they re-created Mark Henry and Mae Young.


:shocked: I'm gonna get scarred for life.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

This is the closest people will ever get to a Stephanie sex tape. Enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

hahah this is gonna be fucking awesome


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

hmmmmmm maby Nina Hartley as Linda


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pojko said:


> This is the closest people will ever get to a Stephanie sex tape. Enjoy it for what it is.


I agree. It's funny how all the talk originated from Chyna to all about Steph. They should just have Steph be the main feature and have Chyna as a sub-cast.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Exactly. Infact involving Chyna might bring down the buyrate lol.


----------



## GrandCougar (Jun 28, 2011)

They should hire Maryse as well, people will buy it just to see her naked (I would).


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

it seems Trish Stratus and Stephanie McMahon to be Headliner for WWE Porn Parody... if they able to have someone who close resemblance to Steph and Trish could make this buyrates over 2m+. wrestling fans who quit watching wrestling might buy this even they even tho they quit.

Since Evan Stone a wrestling fans he could play HHH role with a passion...




Ron Jeromy could play Mick Foley...


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> *
> Ron Jeromy could play Mick Foley...*


:lmao

Brings a new meaning to the catchphrase BANG BANG!


----------



## Tyroc (Feb 15, 2009)

The title is called "Ring Queen" ???? bwahahahaha, she must really love [email protected]


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

It's her dreams what she really wants to do to certain WWf/WWE talent she gets to do so in this porn.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha well there goes her chance in the WWE/ who knows tho a few playboy playmates were in the WWE i say sign her back vince lol


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess filming a sex tape with X-Pac wasn't enough for her.

And why am not surprised that Steph O Mac will be one of those people that she will make a parody of? She still hasn't gotten over Triple H ending up with Steph.


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

I sure hope they dont go with a Vince screwed Bret angle on this....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Only porn i'd want to see is called "One night in Long Island" starring Zack Ryder and Randy Orton

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

xCELLx said:


> I sure hope they dont go with a Vince screwed Bret angle on this....


:lmao that's awesome.

I hope the credits at the end feature Val Venis' former entrance video in the background.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

xCELLx said:


> I sure hope they dont go with a Vince screwed Bret angle on this....


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chyna's got to pay the bills to. If her options are to have sex on video while making fun of the WWE so be it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Vivid lowering their standards once again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Since we're already lowered the tone...:lmao

Who wouldnt wanna get fucked by Steph:yum:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Since we're already lowered the tone...:lmao
> 
> Who wouldnt wanna get fucked by Steph:yum:


me

:yum:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> me
> 
> :yum:


What can i say im a kinky bisexual chick

:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Motosama said:


> Vivid lowering their standards once again.


Is it possible for a porn company to have standards?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Is it possible for a porn company to have standards?


Apparently not.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Is it possible for a porn company to have standards?


Absolutely. There are adult companies that specialize in the alt scene and will get the best of that. Vivid is one of the most known companies in the adult industry. They have an array of attractive women and are the company who released Kim Kardashian's tape. You're definitely lowering your standards when you settle for Chyna who isn't all that attractive.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Since we're already lowered the tone...:lmao
> 
> Who wouldnt wanna get fucked by Steph:yum:



No thanks, I'm not into that Strap-on Bull Shit that Triple H is into. Now who here wouldn't fuck Steph is the question? I think Chyna maybe wants to give Steph vengeful anal for stealing her man.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Motosama said:


> Absolutely. There are adult companies that specialize in the alt scene and will get the best of that. Vivid is one of the most known companies in the adult industry. They have an array of attractive women and are the company who released Kim Kardashian's tape. You're definitely lowering your standards when you settle for Chyna who isn't all that attractive.


:lmao wtf are you talking about

Porn is porn. 

Unless you're producing home video incest or vids involving farm animals, I'm not sure how much standards really matter in that industry.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

You're more likely going to put on camera a chick who's attractive and can screw than someone who resembles a farm animal and who can't. That's a standard in the adult industry.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

i heard chyna will be playing the part of the man


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree with Motosama. I've jerked off to Chyna before, but having her in this porno would ruin it. I want the best of the best in this, not some pretender.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i believe this will have highest buyrates ever...alot of Porn Star are WWF fans and few of them still do, these guys play their role with a passion.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I agree with Motosama. I've jerked off to Chyna before, but having her in this porno would ruin it. I want the best of the best in this, not some pretender.


were you drunk ?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

JerseyScottie said:


> were you drunk ?


I have to admit she was kinda hot in 2000 around when HHH broke up with her.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chyna blows.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Heretic21 said:


> Chyna blows.


I think it has been established that chyna indeed blows lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I think it has been established that chyna indeed blows lol


Yeah, especially with her new look. I will probably get flamed for saying this but Chyna actually looked good back in 2000 when she had some muscle on her. Now her looks a bit flabby, pale, and still large but not fat. Such a weird look. 

Stephanie McMahon has more muscle mass than Chyna now. Let's just have the movie be countless porn stars banging the hell out of Steph with an auditory soundtrack in the background of "Slut, Slut, Slut, Slut! and just have Chyna standing there with her arms crossed looking pissed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yeah, especially with her new look. I will probably get flamed for saying this but Chyna actually looked good back in 2000 when she had some muscle on her. Now her looks a bit flabby, pale, and still large but not fat. Such a weird look.
> 
> *Stephanie McMahon has more muscle mass than Chyna now. Let's just have the movie be countless porn stars banging the hell out of Steph with an auditory soundtrack in the background of "Slut, Slut, Slut, Slut! and just have Chyna standing there with her arms crossed looking pissed.*


As if I wasn't convinced before now but you seriously have issues when it comes to Stephanie. Like seriously.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> As if I wasn't convinced before now but you seriously have issues when it comes to Stephanie. Like seriously.


True. That guy's post are all weird.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I have to admit she was kinda hot in 2000 around when HHH broke up with her.


She had a 2 year span when she looked above average. Now she looks like a hot mess.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I agree with Motosama. I've jerked off to Chyna before, but having her in this porno would ruin it. I want the best of the best in this, not some pretender.


...Are you blind, and your friend told you that Chyna's hot?



Or just shitfaced ?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

OH DEAR GOD WHY


----------



## fero61 (Jan 11, 2012)

It will be bestseller lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Heretic21 said:


> Chyna blows.


It is a good thing she does with the business she is in!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> What can i say im a kinky bisexual chick
> 
> :lmao


:faint:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck it - I'd download it. Downloaded the last one.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> :lmao that's awesome.
> 
> *I hope the credits at the end feature Val Venis' former entrance video in the background.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heretic21 said:


> Chyna blows.


And she is quite good at it according to Sean Waltmann


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> :faint:


Out and proud wrestling fan babee


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

whats the deal with all the "chyna looks like a man" jokes?


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

god, i'm hoping the term "you screwed bret" doesn't get a new meaning


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I must have lower standards than most, because I think Chyna is a pretty good looking gal.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Warren Zevon said:


> I must have lower standards than most, because I think Chyna is a pretty good looking gal.


Yup you have terrible standards.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

PJ Awesome said:


> Yup you have terrible standards.


Like you wouldn't do her in 2000.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Like you wouldn't do her in 2000.


Hate to burst the bubble but PB airbrush the hell out of their pictures...just sayin'..


----------



## 209533 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon










Rachel Roxx


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Awezumi said:


> Rachel Roxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephanie is way way way better looking and hotter than her.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hate to burst the bubble but PB airbrush the hell out of their pictures...just sayin'..


For example, if you ever saw a woman in a bra (I mean, in real life, not on youporn) and touched her, you would know that Chyna hadn't really worn the bra that is shown on the cover.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Like you wouldn't do her in 2000.


I still think she looks like a cross between Cher and Pete Burns, even more so in this pic


----------



## 209533 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thee Brain said:


> Stephanie is way way way better looking and hotter than her.


Too bad only one of them has a chance of starring in this porno.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Thee Brain said:


> Stephanie is way way way better looking and hotter than her.


This.


----------



## Grade A (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking forward to stephanie's look alike.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd still do Chyna... what, somebody had to say it.

And I see the resemblence in Rachel Roxxx and Stephanie. But personally Eve Laurence looks more like her. Google her.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Is there some reason she's a "bitch" because she's doing something that in her own words makes her feel sexually liberated in a way she hasn't felt since all the shit with HHH and Stephanie went down in the first place, and something that makes her happy? Seriously. Way to be a judgmental ass. Not everyone has the same sexual preferences, desires and limitations. Personally, doing porn wouldn't work for me, although a home video once in awhile is always fun -- but you know what? Everyone's tastes are different. I know people who love that shit. I know people who regularly host orgy parties. I know people who are into BDSM as a lifestyle, and people who are only into it once in awhile as a sexual thing. I know people in polyamorous relationships who are happy as clams in mud, and I know people who married the first person they ever slept with and wouldn't have it any other way. What the hell does it matter to you? Seriously, how does this affect your life?


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

I would bet a million dollars wwe files a lawsuit...`


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Ugh, so disgusting. But I guess she got make the money somehow. Far cry from that Playboy cover years ago.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I agree with Motosama. I've jerked off to Chyna before, but having her in this porno would ruin it. I want the best of the best in this, not some pretender.



Me too ...I tried actually... but I couldnt get hard from her ugly body so I just gave up... Feels bad man...


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

im SO gonna download this shit...well if our so called government doesn't regulate the net that is...


----------



## Grade A (Jan 15, 2012)

No one wants to see this for chyna.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm very strange, altho i would like to see Who and how stephanie gets put in2 this lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Triple H would be mad


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

im gonna bury you......with my COCK!!!!!-the cock of cocks tryple haich!!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll watch this just to see who is going to play Steph!


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

when is this gonna come out?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Will this be available in the multimedia section?

Would mark out for the pedigree to be used as a way of forcing the girl to suck cock.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like Rachel Roxx would be perfect for Steph's role.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lawlz


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cum shot followed by a chair shot? I'd mark.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i love it


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ill laugh if they have a vinnie mac look a like a stephanie look a like and chyna doing a three some. LOL 

Inb4wwelawsuit

id also laugh if they made a parody of Zack Ryder and Cena and call it the Bromance not that ill watch it but the title is enough to laugh at.


In all seriousness if she's kinda black mailing vince with this porn so that he can hire her?

This isn't going to get her any browney points with the wwe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

What is this....I don't even....





Max Mouse said:


> I would bet a million dollars wwe files a lawsuit...`


I would bet another million they won't.


Why?

Here's why :


PUBLICITY. PUBLIC EMBARASSMENT TO McMAHON.


You seriously believe he wants to go after a well-known PORN COMPANY and have that be plastered all over the news? All that would do is drive more people to check out what all the fuss about(the video) and thus make Chyna's video more popular.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

i wonder if hers will be worse then the Hogan Knows Best Parody. Im sure they will 3 way HHH Steph and Chyna in this just seems like the logical thing to do.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm disappointed she didn't mention her upcoming film "The Great Balls of Chyna".


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Triple H to cameo and bury the shit out of her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Max Mouse said:


> I would bet a million dollars wwe files a lawsuit...`


*WWE can't do shit about it. Parody is protected by law. *


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *WWE can't do shit about it. Parody is protected by law. *


But if anyones name is mentioned, that's a different case.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They wouldn't copy their names or anything, they'd do cheesy knock-off names like they do for all porno parodies.

Stiffnipples McMahon, Tripe Hung etc.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

There needs to be..

The Cock: Walks in and says "If ya smell.. what the cock.. is cookin."

Cock Legsnar

VaChyna

Nipple H

Stephanie MacManeater.

Whorrie Wilson

Kanus

HBK: The Hymen Break Kid

The Fuckasaurus: Brodus Gay

The Jiz

The Chode Dogg, Jesse James

The Nature Boy, Dick Flair

Rowdy Roddy Pipes Her

Breast Hart

Feel free to add more.


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

Chyna was never all that. She should get off her cloud already. She is totally pathetic now.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

nater89 said:


> There needs to be..
> 
> The Cock: Walks in and says "If ya smell.. what the cock.. is cookin."
> 
> ...


You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Van Dayyyyum (Jul 14, 2009)

The UnderwearTaker

John Seemen

Ass Ryder


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Virgil_85 said:


> You have way too much time on your hands.


Literally took me about 2 minutes. Quick mind.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

nater89 said:


> There needs to be..
> 
> The Cock: Walks in and says "If ya smell.. what the cock.. is cookin."
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Unreal, ill probably check it though.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Spunk
Pornswoggle
JDP
The Jiz
Theodore Dong


----------



## iJeriTroll (Jan 24, 2012)

Cody Hoes
CuM F*ck
Heath Bater
The GoodF*cker
Y2Gay
John BroF*ck Gayfeel
Erectional Jackoff


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Saddle clad Steve Austin
Terry Spunk
Cactus Jack off
Sore ass billy gunn 
Val Penis
The Big Shlong

Anyways, yeah she has a dicklit (See what I did there?) Who would watch it?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Big Hole Paul Pipes (Big Show)
Stone Cold Stiff cock austin

Bull Bukakecannon


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> Triple H to cameo and bury the shit out of her.


More like he'd take the opportunity to bury "something" *in* her.....


----------



## Jelslot (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL this would be awesome. I will pay for this


----------

